# Anyone own a Carolina Classic boat?



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey all - may be in the market for a new boat soon and had been checking out the various dealerships in the area and their offerings - of course southshore being a big OGF supporter I checked out - and like the look/specs of some of the carolinas. Wondering if anyone owns one or has been on one with impressions appreciated.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Rich Benoit has a 28 and Blue Dolphin Gary Zart used to have a 25. Sold it last year when he got a pro staff boat. 

I've talked with these guys in depth about them and know a little myself...they are the one of the best boats made period, hand built one at a time and the crush rough water and are a joy to fish out of, look at the weight of them vs other boats plus the deadrise and you will the figure out why they are so good in rough water, if I was in the market for that kind of boat...I'd own a Carolina over anything on the market, the fit and finish and quality construction is tops.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

have a buddy who has one been on it a few times !! Seems nice !! I believe he has it for sale with South Shore ? It isn't very old ? Maybe a 2004 or 05 ?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I've fished on the CC 25 and 28 a number of times. The 25 was a jackshaft inboard with an outdrive, and the 28 has twin Cummins 4 cyl diesel inboards. They both drift beam to the waves. The 25 is what I would consider "tender" on the drift... it's a rock and roller (just like the Albemarles in its size class). Because it has a 24 degree deadrise it really rocks when drifting and when trolling beam to the waves. Some people don't mind that too much... some do. The 28 is a mini-battleship offshore machine. Maintenance expenses can be huge. This is in another class, with all the systems onboard. They are both very well built boats, and they do crush the waves. Hardware is outstanding, saltwater quality. They both trolled at 3 knots minimum without trolling bags. Customer service is among the best of any boat builder on the face of the Earth. If you call Carolina Classic with a question or problem, you will frequently talk directly to owner/CEO Mac Privett. I highly recommend them (with the caveaut about the rock and rolling of the 25 at rest or trolling).


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep exactly I was told the same thing they do rock and roll a bit due to the deadrise...it's a give or take situation, rough water they are awesome because they can slice through it all, but when trolling they tend to have the side to side lean. IMO. I'd rather deal with that than the pounding in rough water, expecially if your always running offshore in big water. Most Center Consoles have the steep deadrise so you have the same with those rigs as well, plus they don't have the beam that a walkaround has which makes it a tad worse, a CC will just flat out lean when you have alot of weight on one side of the boat while trolling...which I don't care for in CC's. 

What's drifting  



Workdog said:


> I've fished on the CC 25 and 28 a number of times. The 25 was a jackshaft inboard with an outdrive, and the 28 has twin Cummins 4 cyl diesel inboards. They both drift beam to the waves. The 25 is what I would consider "tender" on the drift... it's a rock and roller (just like the Albemarles in its size class). Because it has a 24 degree deadrise it really rocks when drifting and when trolling beam to the waves. Some people don't mind that too much... some do. The 28 is a mini-battleship offshore machine. Maintenance expenses can be huge. This is in another class, with all the systems onboard. They are both very well built boats, and they do crush the waves. Hardware is outstanding, saltwater quality. They both trolled at 3 knots minimum without trolling bags. Customer service is among the best of any boat builder on the face of the Earth. If you call Carolina Classic with a question or problem, you will frequently talk directly to owner/CEO Mac Privett. I highly recommend them (with the caveaut about the rock and rolling of the 25 at rest or trolling).


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Great info guys, thanks much. I"m looking at the 28 and 32.

The 32 has twin 425 hp cummins diesels....mmmmmmm


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

workdog - can you elaborate a bit more about your experiences with the 28? Also not to sound like too much of a novice, but what is drifting beam to the waves? Does that mean it drifts with the waves in the same direction or does it turn sideways and rock back and forth (what my current boat does during drifting). 

Also how was the cabin of the 28? It seems the forward berth is at a very weird angle and I wonder if weekends at putnbay would be doable..


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Lightman i owned a 25 and been on a 28 many of times. They are both great boats and eat waves for breakfast the 28 is the biggest eater of them all the 32 forget about it . they do roll a little in side waves due to to 24 degrees of deadrise but trolling into them theres nothing quite like a carolina. the 28 has a 10'6 beam and is like a dance floor back there. The cabin to answer your question is doable for two adults at put n bay and has a nice stand up head and kitchenette. the 28 for the money is a bargain its a huge 28. If you get trolling valves you can get down to 1mph with out bags. Steve Carlson at south shore marine sells them his number is 330-283-2155 give him a call i dont think you will be disappointed. Good luck Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lightman, I'll defer to Gary on the details. What I mean by beam to... the boats drift with the wind from the side, not from the aft. I also forgot to mention the trolling valves. Some folks don't want them (they let the tranny slip to slow the boat down). I would prefer the trolling valves to the trolling bags. Like I said, they are quality boats, and the customer service is one of the best in the business. I would highly recommend the twin tackle stations (behind the pedestal seats).



blue dolphin said:


> Lightman i owned a 25 and been on a 28 many of times. They are both great boats and eat waves for breakfast the 28 is the biggest eater of them all the 32 forget about it . they do roll a little in side waves due to to 24 degrees of deadrise but trolling into them theres nothing quite like a carolina. the 28 has a 10'6 beam and is like a dance floor back there. The cabin to answer your question is doable for two adults at put n bay and has a nice stand up head and kitchenette. the 28 for the money is a bargain its a huge 28. If you get trolling valves you can get down to 1mph with out bags. Steve Carlson at south shore marine sells them his number is 330-283-2155 give him a call i dont think you will be disappointed. Good luck Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Gary thanks for the reply. What do you mean when you say the 32 'forget about it'...? Does that mean it's awesome or you recommend the 28 over the 32?

I've actually already been talking back and forth with Steve who has been very helpful.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Lightman i meant its a great boat. It all depends on your budget.the 32 is quite a bit more money than the 28 and will cost more to run. The 28 IMO is just a great boat for the money and will out perform any other 28 out there IMO. I hope you get one i want a ride lol let me know if you need anything else Steve is a great guy Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Workdog -I noticed you mentioned when going up to a 28 the maintenance costs can be huge...can you expound on that a bit? Just curious what we're talking about here. My current boat is 28 feet but the maintenance costs have been pretty low..although it's a cabin cruiser with a single.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I've fished a lot on the 25's and without a doubt, they handle more water than any other 25' boat I've seen....I mean, it's not even close. 

They do rock...but you can troll right into the chop without difficulty. I have two good friends who use them on L. Erie and on L. Michigan with great results. They both use trolling bags in lieu of trolling valves. 

Fuel consumption with a full load is somewhere around a gallon per mile with the 8.1 Liter engine. A trip to from Toledo Beach out to Sputnik and back, plus 4 hours of trolling typically uses 28 gallons or so, with a cruising speed of about 22 knots and trolling speed at 1.8-2.2 knots. 

BTW...there is a steal of a deal on a 28'er on michigan-sportsman.com

Hopefully it is still there...and the seller is definitely motivated.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lightman said:


> Workdog -I noticed you mentioned when going up to a 28 the maintenance costs can be huge...can you expound on that a bit? Just curious what we're talking about here. My current boat is 28 feet but the maintenance costs have been pretty low..although it's a cabin cruiser with a single.


I wasn't familiar with what you have been previously used to as far as maintenance. A friend has the 28 Classic (he bought used), and has put quite a bit into it. Block heaters have gone bad several times in the past 3 years. Cummins diesel mechanics can be pricey, and I don't know how close by there is one to you, but down in Virginia my friend is into maintenance work over $70 for each visit just in the mechanic's travel alone. That's before the guy even starts working on the boat. If you buy this boat from Southshore, I'm sure they will take care of you though. My friend has had some unusual problems though. He just had a turbine repaired when a tip of a fuel injector got sucked through it (as he described it). There were other issues, BUT, like I said, that was a used boat with unknown maintenance history and could have just been abused. This boat should be very capable, more reliable than most in its class.


----------

